# Lowering pH



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

The city water coming out of the tap has pH 7.6, I am having CRS in the tank I wish to keep them in an environment around 6-7. I do not inject CO2, therefore I could only think of either using huge chunks of driftwood but it will take up a lot of space(my tank is 10G). I have ADA soil in there so the pH would lower from time, I am looking to set up a filter running peat moss for my container where I put water for WC. How much peat moss do I actually need and how long do they last before I have put new ones in?

Or if you have any alternative?

Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try RO in conjunction with peat - measure your levels to determine how much is needed =)


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

A natural pH down is vinegar which most homes have. I use a 1 teaspoon per 5gal per day till I get the pH I want. It slowly adjusts the pH over time. I also put 1-2 teaspoons of vinegar into 1gal jugs I use for my water changes if/when I want to lower the pH then. My tap and water is stable so I don't do that anymore but when I did I just adjusted my water change water before hand then change the tank water.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend adding vinegar to your aquarium to lower your pH, as you will be increasing TDS at the same time.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

You could add some tea. (Tea is just crushed up leaves that have lots of fish-friendly tannins). Use and organic tea to avoid pesticides. Bonus: easy to remove the tea bag when the acidity has been lowered.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Peat as mentioned or black alder cones. The alder cones work fast.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a 20 long with pool filter sand for substrate. My Ph was 6.4 from adding only almond leaves. I also have a 5.5 gal that is bare bottom with 3 alder cones and the Ph has stayed at 7.6 for over a week.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I have a 20 long with pool filter sand for substrate. My Ph was 6.4 from adding only almond leaves. I also have a 5.5 gal that is bare bottom with 3 alder cones and the Ph has stayed at 7.6 for over a week.


I just ordered more almond leave bags for this purpose so glad to hear it worked for you.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

characinfan said:


> You could add some tea. (Tea is just crushed up leaves that have lots of fish-friendly tannins). Use and organic tea to avoid pesticides. Bonus: easy to remove the tea bag when the acidity has been lowered.


Becareful there, certain tea have certain properties. Also, the way tea is harvest means alot of the tree's/bushes chemicals are still in the tea leaves.


Jackson said:


> Peat as mentioned or black alder cones. The alder cones work fast.


Oh, thanks for mentioning that. That would one of the experiment I'd said I was going to try on my CRS. But have completely forgoten about that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Guys this thread is a 3 months old, I am able to lower my pH from 7.6 to 7.2 (ideal level for my livestock) just by adding DIY co2


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

*lowering PH*

I use peat in my filter. I buy the Eheim stuff. I know what it is and that it safe... I use half of a bag in my 30gal changing it every 3 weeks. Until recently my PH was only shifting from 6.2-6.4 with 2, 30% water changes a week (I also sucked as much crap off of the bottom as I could). I have an overflow filter that I use Phosguard in. 2 pillows, changing 1 once a week. Then 1 day my PH went out to lunch 7+. Originally to get the PH/KH right in the tank I used Discus Buffer not knowing that it was phosphate based. In order to eliminate most of that phosphate and gain control of the BB algae which followed I've been sucking as much out as possible. The BBA is slowly coming under control.
The PH shift. I think what happened was that due to my fastidious water change regime (part of the phosphate solution, now once a week) and the heavy use of Phosguard I brought the hardness back up (that is what I am seeing on the test but accurately reading that thing is an issue, another topic). I think it overwhelmed the ability of the peat to soften the water effectively by itself. One indicator that the water is too hard is that even though I am injecting CO2 the PH never seems to change no mater how much or little I add. Slowly adding Acid Buffer to bring down the KH.


----------

